# Aufenthaltskarte für Familienangehörige - Documents



## montanesca (Oct 8, 2013)

Dear all,

I will be applying for Aufenthaltskarte für Familienangehörige in Hamburg next week, and I have few things to clarify:

For the proof of health insurance, is it enough to show my TK card, or would I need to submit some extra proof as well?

As for mu husbands proof of employment and our rental contract, should these documents be original or would it be enough copies? I am not so sure, but when we asked for clarification from the Welcome centre, we didn't get a response, only the application form was sent to us. 

Also, it would be really appreciated if anyone can confirm that decision is made on the spot? I would like to add that I still hold a valid EEA2 RC from the UK if that matters in the application process in Germany?


Thank you.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Every Beamter is different of course, but I've generally gotten away with just showing copies of things, and I'd think a TK card is sufficient for health insurance. But if you're concerned, bring originals as well, if you have them.

Can't answer the other questions, sorry. To provide further advice it would be useful to know your and your husband's citizenships.


----------



## montanesca (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi, thanks for your insight!

I am Macedonian, and my husband is Spanish national. 

I think I will show only the TK card but will have some copies with me just in case.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

It's a good idea to bring supporting documentation. I don't know if they will make a decision on the spot in your case, but it's good to have additional paperwork with you if they ask to see it, you don't need to make another appointment. 

Bring lots of documents, dress nicely, be polite, speak German if you can - all of this helps.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

montanesca said:


> For the proof of health insurance, is it enough to show my TK card, or would I need to submit some extra proof as well?


They may accept it or they may ask you to provide a current Mitgliedsbescheinigung.

A decision may be taken on the spot or they may take their time for up to six months, no guarantees.


----------

